# Christmas pet pix



## The Infidel (Dec 13, 2012)

Snapped this pic of my little kitty earlier & thought it might be fun to post pics of our pets enjoying the holiday with us.


----------



## April (Dec 14, 2012)

See...this is what my cat would say to me if he could talk...and if this were an actual pic of him:


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 14, 2012)

I take cute pics of mine without the costumes and she still attacks the ornaments...


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 14, 2012)

We haven't got decorations out yet, so I found this one from a couple years ago.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 14, 2012)

That dude looks so comfy!

Photoshop sugar plums dancing around his head..


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 14, 2012)

This thread is a great distraction from all the bad news.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 14, 2012)

We can only dress Mylo in the santa suit when Snoop isn't around. He is not fond of funny hats and red outfits on dogs, and he apparently thinks his job is to kill all elves.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 14, 2012)

Here da dody from ought '10.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 14, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> This thread is a great distraction from all the bad news.


 

Definitely. Thanks everyone! Great pics of some very cool furballs.

When I am on my own computer I will find some I have to post.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 14, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a great distraction from all the bad news.
> ...



Oh please do..!


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 14, 2012)

This is the whole ensemble; the brown pile in the corner is NOT what it looks like. It's part of a toy that my son made for the pups out of a brown towel. 






And this is Snoop looking for elves:






See those brown crumbs? I thought they were dog food when I first saw this pic. They aren't. That is what's left of my precious applesauce/cinnamon Christmas ornaments. He's been stealing them off the tree and eating them.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 14, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


 
I will. Our dog was old and was put down a few years ago but I know I have some of him. He was a ham! lol And then the cats, well when they cooperate they might let me dress them up but I am sure I have some from earlier Christmas times when they mellowed after getting into the spiked Christmas eggnog.

Just keeeeding folks.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's the girl trying to put a hat on the big boy....he just wanted to eat it.






The objective was to get all three dogs to wear hats and get a pic for my facebook and avatars and such...but given Snoop's complete wig out over Mylo wearing a hat (he wanted to kill her) and Klaus' sustained passive aggressive refusal to wear it, we ended up with a hatted Mylo and kids instead.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 14, 2012)

The girl tried to get that on him for a good 30 minutes.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The girl tried to get that on him for a good 30 minutes.


 
How cute KG! Thanks for the happy posts. Good stuff.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The girl tried to get that on him for a good 30 minutes.





Bet that was a hoot.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 14, 2012)

I ran out to take a pic, then went into my room to watch a movie, and listened to the sounds of him flopping on the floor and her trying to get the thing out of his mouth for a half hour. Every now and then he'd jump up and race to the end of the hall and back then throw himself down and evade the hat with athletic head dodging/hat grabbing for a while longer.

Finally she gave up. She was pretty flushed and covered by hair by that time.


----------



## April (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's mah Loco with my baby cousin...I tried to take a pic with him under the tree, but he wasn't being very cooperative..


----------



## April (Dec 14, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> This thread is a great distraction from all the bad news.



That it is...and thank you for starting this thread. 

Now lets see if I can get mah pooch's pic up...


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2012)

My girl, my friend and heart...


----------



## April (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's mah Chula...my cam phone sux:


----------



## April (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's a couple more pix of Chu...these were taken after she decided to go swimming in the fire pit out back:


----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Here's a couple more pix of Chu...these were taken after she decided to go swimming in the fire pit out back:




I love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chu  is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~


----------



## Connery (Dec 14, 2012)

My Nikki!!!!


----------



## Connery (Dec 14, 2012)

With my Loni!!!!


----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2012)

Connery,,,, Loni was beautiful..... I had once a big Loni.... a long time ago... she was like Lassie? from the Tv show.


----------



## April (Dec 14, 2012)

skye said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a couple more pix of Chu...these were taken after she decided to go swimming in the fire pit out back:
> ...



Thank you..


----------



## Connery (Dec 14, 2012)

skye said:


> Connery,,,, Loni was beautiful..... I had once a big Loni.... a long time ago... she was like Lassie? from the Tv show.



Thank you, Loni was a Shetland Sheepdog(Sheltie)...I love both Shelties and Collies. I am always looking for both and I know a breeder out here in Conneryville who has wanted to give me Loni's offspring. So tempting...


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 14, 2012)

I love all the pics!!! We are so lucky to have our furry friends.

Keep them coming.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2012)

One of the most beautiful, wonderful dogs I ever had was a sheltie/australian shepherd cross.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2012)

Sadly, our current dog hotel does not allow de felines.

But I do have pics of my son's adorable kitties:


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2012)

My granddaughter and the snoopster. So at some point, someone did get a hat on him. He only objects to hats when Mylo wears them, it seems.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2012)

Klaus with a goodie last year...


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 15, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Klaus with a goodie last year...



Ha... What an awesome pic!


You guys are posting some classics.... I love it !


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Dec 16, 2012)

My dog Greta guards the presents under the tree.  Won't let any of the other animals near them. : )


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it was last year that Klaus unwrapped every single present under the tree, lolol...


----------



## April (Dec 16, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Klaus with a goodie last year...



I so (heart) St. Bernards! Looooves hims!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's one of my dogs Stanley with his Christmas collar on.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 16, 2012)

Cute dog..


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Cute dog..



Thanks, he's a lab/dachshund cross-yep, you heard correctly-LOL. How a cross like that was able to happen, we don't know but he sure is cute. 

11 years old and he's like one of our kids.


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 25, 2013)

Wolfsister77 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Cute dog..
> ...



 that had to be funning to see... Strange to watch, but damn funny pet breeding.

Looks like a lab with short legs. 
Love it!!!


----------

